# iCloud von PC deinstallieren möglich?



## Gamer090 (4. April 2019)

*iCloud von PC deinstallieren möglich?*

Hi zusammen

Ich versuche gerade iCloud vom PC mit Win10 zu deinstallieren, der Grund ist, vor kurzem habe ich meine Apple-ID geändert und ich schaffe es nicht mich bei iCloud abzumelden. Bekomme immer Fehlermeldung das meine Apple ID nicht richtig konfiguriert wurde bzw die Emailadresse. Da dachte ich zuerst deinstallieren und dann wieder installieren, installieren werde ich es nach diesem Ärger sicher nicht wieder. Im Netz habe ich schon viele Anleitungen gelesen und diese hier mal befolgt. Die anderen Anleitungen sagen mir nur ich soll es ganz normal deinstallieren, wenn das ginge würde ich nicht nach Lösungen suchen 

Bekomme bei der Deinstallation immer die Fehlermeldung das es nicht deinstalliert werden konnte wegen einem Fehler bei Windows. Im Moment läuft das Programm von der MS Anletung durch aber der läuft und läuft und kein Ergebniss.

Jemand eine Idee wie ich diese Software weg bekomme? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

*AW: iCloud von PC deinstallieren möglich?*

Mal mit dem CCleaner versucht?
Welche Fehlermeldung kommt?
Schon mal den PC neugestartet?


----------



## Gamer090 (4. April 2019)

*AW: iCloud von PC deinstallieren möglich?*

Das Problem besteht schon länger und seit dem habe ich schon mehrmals den PC Neugestartet, mit CCleaner habe ich es noch nicht getestet aber einen Versuch ist es Wert. Screenshot zu der Fehlermeldung kommt noch.

EDIT: In CCleaner wird iCloud nicht angezeigt  Ich habe alles andere was von Apple ist aber dort deinstalliert. Leider bleibt iCloud trotzdem noch installiert, sehr Hartnäckig das Programm!Und jetzt wird iCloud auch nicht mehr in Systemsteuerung\Programme\Programme und Features angezeigt wo eigentlich alle Programme drin sein sollten


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

*AW: iCloud von PC deinstallieren möglich?*

Deswegen bleibt mir der Apple-Schrott fern.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. April 2019)

*AW: iCloud von PC deinstallieren möglich?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deswegen bleibt mir der Apple-Schrott fern.



Hätte ich das im Voraus gewusst, dann hätte ich es auch nicht installiert


----------



## T1me (18. April 2019)

*AW: iCloud von PC deinstallieren möglich?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hätte ich das im Voraus gewusst, dann hätte ich es auch nicht installiert



Such mal den Installationsordner, evtl findet sich da ja noch eine "uninstall.exe" o.ä.


----------

